# portupgrade command error on gconf2 port



## antoniog120 (May 29, 2014)

When attempting  to update the port gconf2 using `portupgrade -r gconf2-2.32.0_3` I receive the following error. I am running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p13. Not sure what this error means as at times the error is more self explanatory with scripts even being provided to troubleshoot but not in this case.


```
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner  --warn-all --add-include-path=. --namespace=GConf --nsversion=2.0 --libtool="/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/gnome-libtool"  --include=GObject-2.0   --library=libgconf-2.la --identifier-prefix=GConf --symbol-prefix=gconf --cflags-begin -I.. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/orbit-2.0 -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GConf\" -DPREFIX=\""/usr/local"\" -DGCONF_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/local/share/locale"\" -DGCONF_SRCDIR=\""/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0"\" -DGCONF_CONFDIR=\""/usr/local/etc/gconf/2"\" -DGCONF_ETCDIR=\""/usr/local/etc/gconf"\" -DGCONF_BINDIR=\""/usr/local/bin"\" -DGCONF_SERVERDIR=\""/usr/local/libexec"\" -DGCONF_BUILDDIR=\"".."\" -DGCONF_BACKEND_DIR=\""/usr/local/lib/GConf/2"\" -DVERSION=\""2.32.0"\" -DGCONF_ENABLE_INTERNALS=1 -DGCONFD=\""gconfd-2"\"  --cflags-end  gconf.h gconf-changeset.h gconf-listeners.h gconf-schema.h gconf-value.h gconf-error.h gconf-engine.h gconf-client.h gconf-enum-types.h gconf-internals.c gconf-backend.c gconf-changeset.c gconf-error.c gconf-listeners.c gconf-locale.c gconf-schema.c gconf-sources.c gconf-value.c gconf.c gconf-client.c gconf-enum-types.c GConfX-common.c GConfX-skels.c GConfX-stubs.c libgconf-2.la Makefile --output GConf-2.0.gir

(process:1159): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from `(null)' to `GTypeModule'

(process:1159): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_module_use: assertion `G_IS_TYPE_MODULE (module)' failed

(process:1159): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Tried to implement non-registered extension point gsettings-backend
**
ERROR:dconfsettingsbackend.c:215:g_io_module_unload: code should not be reached
gmake[3]: *** [GConf-2.0.gir] Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0/gconf'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0/gconf'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gconf2.
*** [stage] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gconf2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20140528-95843-1pe0dja env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=gconf2-2.32.0_3 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.32.0_3 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'graphics/librsvg2' (librsvg2-2.36.4) because a requisite package 'gconf2-2.32.0_3' (devel/gconf2) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! devel/gconf2 (gconf2-2.32.0_3)	(new compiler error)
	* graphics/librsvg2 (librsvg2-2.36.4)
root@eagle:/root #
```


----------

